# problems with the 2007(built in 8/2007) especially 5.4 Triton engine



## picture1984 (Jun 27, 2014)

re there other inherent problems with the 2007(built in 8/2007) especially 5.4 Triton engine and would you buy one?

if you already own one, would it prompt you to get rid of it?

I guess I'm wondering, just how big of a problem is it? 













————————————————–————————————————–


----------

